# Η χώρα με τη σκακιέρα στη σημαία



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2011)

Όταν άρχισε να διαλύεται η γειτονική Γιουγκοσλαβία, που ήταν μια μεγάλη αθλητική δύναμη και, ειδικά στο σκάκι, υπερδύναμη, ένα από τα μπεντροβάτα που υποτίθεται ότι έλεγαν οι σκακιστές στους λιγότερο σχετικούς ήταν ότι «οι Γιουγκοσλάβοι είναι τόσο παθιασμένοι με το σκάκι, ώστε πολέμησαν ποιος θα κάνει σημαία του τη σκακιέρα και τελικά κέρδισαν οι Κροάτες». Το μοναδικό ίχνος αλήθειας σε αυτό το ολοφάνερο ψέμα είναι ότι ο θυρεός στην κροατική σημαία θυμίζει πραγματικά σκακιέρα —και έτσι αποκαλείται κιόλας, *šahovnica*. Περισσότερα για την κροατική σημαία και την ιστορία της, όμως, στο σχετικό άρθρο της βίκης.

Τι με έπιασε ξαφνικά με την Κροατία; Μα το γεγονός ότι στη σύνοδο κορυφής των Βρυξελλών την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, εκεί όπου όλοι αγωνιούσαμε τι θα γίνει με το ευρώ και τι θα σκαρώσει το ζεύγος Μερκοζί, η Κροατία υπέγραψε τη συμφωνία ένταξής της στην ΕΕ και θα γίνει το 28ο μέλος της από την 1η Ιουλίου του 2012 2013, ενώ συμμετέχει ήδη σε όλα τα θεσμικά όργανα με ιδιότητα παρατηρητή. Η Κροατία είναι η δεύτερη από τις δημοκρατίες της τέως Γιουγκοσλαβίας που θα ενταχθεί στην ΕΕ.

Οι γνώσεις του μέσου Έλληνα για την Κροατία (που ονομάζεται στη γλώσσα τους *Hrvatska*, _Χρβάτσκα_) είναι μάλλον περιορισμένες. Άντε να γνωρίζει για την «αιώνια αντιπαλότητα» των καθολικών Κροατών με τους ορθόδοξους αδελφούς Σέρβους και, οι πιο διαβασμένοι, να έχουν ακούσει κάτι για το ναζιστικό καθεστώς Πάβελιτς στον β'ππ και τους ουστάσι, με τους οποίους πολεμούσε ο Τίτο (που, παρεμπιπτόντως, ήταν επίσης Κροάτης) και οι παρτιζάνοι του. Εδώ είμαστε όμως γλωσσικό φόρουμ, επομένως για περισσότερα ιστορικά στοιχεία σάς παραπέμπω στο σχετικό άρθρο της βίκης.

Αφού λοιπόν είμαστε γλωσσικό φόρουμ, αξίζει νομίζω να αναφέρουμε ότι το εθνικό όνομα των Κροατών έχει δώσει τρεις διαφορετικές παρέες λέξεων στη γλώσσα μας. Η πρώτη είναι από το εθνικό όνομα *Κροάτης*. Προέρχεται από την Κροατία, που προέρχεται κι αυτό από το μεσαιωνικό λατινικό Croatia, που προέρχεται με τη σειρά του από το εθνώνυμο του λαού στη γλώσσα του. Η βίκη γράφει:


The name of Croatia derives from Medieval Latin _Croātia_, from _Dux Croatorum_ ("Duke of Croatians") attested in the Branimir Inscription, itself a derivation of North-West Slavic _*Xrovat-_, by liquid metathesis from proposed Common Slavic _*Xorvat-_, from proposed Proto-Slavic _*Xarwāt-_ (_*Xъrvatъ_) or _*Xŭrvatŭ_ (_*xъrvatъ_). The origin of the name is uncertain, but is thought to be a Gothic or Indo-Aryan term assigned to a Slavic tribe. The oldest preserved record of the Croatian ethnonym *xъrvatъ is of variable stem, attested in the Baška tablet in style _zvъnъmirъ kralъ xrъvatъskъ_ ("Zvonimir, Croatian king").​

Αυτό το Χόρβατ που σώζεται ακόμη ως εθνώνυμο π.χ. στα ουγγαρέζικα (Horvath) κι εκείνο το Χάρβατ που θα είδατε μέσα στο παράθεμα της βίκης θα σας οδήγησε ήδη στα ελληνικά, *Χαρβάτης* και *Χαρβάτι*. Αυτή είναι η δεύτερη παρέα λέξεων που έχουμε στα ελληνικά από το κροατικό εθνώνυμο — κι εδώ πρέπει να παρατηρήσει κανείς ότι η παρουσία τόσων Χαρβατιών στην Ελλάδα, ακόμη και έξω από την Αθήνα, αναμφίβολα πρέπει να λέει κάτι για την εθνότητα των κατοίκων της περιοχής, τουλάχιστον κατά την εποχή της σλαβικής επέκτασης προς το Νότο στο γύρισμα της πρώτης μ.Χ. χιλιετίας. (Ωραίο είναι το απόσπασμα στην ελληνική βίκη, άρθρο Παλλήνη): Θέση της σύγχρονης πόλης αποτελεί το ιστορικό κέντρο του αρβανίτικου οικισμού "Χαρβάτι", λέξη άγνωστης ετυμολογίας. Κατά μία εκδοχή, οφείλει το όνομά του στον Κροάτη Πασά και μεγαλοτσιφλικά της περιοχής Χαρβάτ.)

Η τρίτη παρέα λέξεων μάς ήρθε από τα δυτικά και όχι από τα βόρεια. Πρόκειται βέβαια για τη *γραβάτα* και τα σύνθετά της, που μας ήρθαν από το γαλλικό _cravat(e)_ ή το αντίστοιχο ιταλικό _cravatta_ και ήταν ένα φουλάρι που φορούσαν οι καβαλάρηδες του περίφημου κροατικού ιππικού. Το Hrvat έγινε, περνώντας στη Δύση, krvat και από εκεί μας ήρθε, πρώτα ως *κραβάτα* και μετά *γραβάτα*. Για την ιστορία της γραβάτας συζητήσαμε ήδη στη Λεξιλογία, εδώ, και για την ετυμολογία της, εδώ.

Τελειώνοντας, ένα ακόμη γλωσσικά ενδιαφέρον ψήγμα που βρήκα στο πιο πάνω άρθρο της βίκης για την Κροατία:


The ethnogenesis of Croats is uncertain and there are several competing theories, _Slavic_ and _Iranian_ being the most frequently put forward. The most widely accepted of these, the _Slavic_ theory, proposes migration of White Croats from the territory of White Croatia during the Migration Period. Conversely, the _Iranian_ theory proposes Iranian origin, based on Tanais Tablets containing Greek inscription of given names *Χορούαθ[ος]*, *Χοροάθος* and *Χορόαθος*(Horoúathos, Horoáthos, and Horóathos) and their interpretation as anthroponyms of Croatian people.​

Οι πινακίδες του Τανάιδος (ο σημερινός ποταμός Ντον που εκβάλλει στην Αζοφική Θάλασσα) προέρχονται από τον 3ο μ.Χ. αι. και στο πολύ ενδιαφέρον σχετικό άρθρο της βίκης απεικονίζεται και η πινακίδα όπου αναφέρεται το όνομα: ΧΟΡΟΑΘΟC.

Αν ισχύει αυτό, τότε το εθνώνυμο των Κροατών θα έχει δώσει και μια τέταρτη, ξεχασμένη από καιρό παρέα λέξεων στα ελληνικά...


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2011)

Αν εξαιρέσεις τους Εγγλέζους, που λένε _tie_ και _necktie_, και έχουν την _cravat_ για φουλάρι, είναι πολλές οι γλώσσες που σαν κι εμάς χρησιμοποιούν την _cravate_ (εδώ στα γαλλικά) για τη γραβάτα. Οι περισσότερες αρχίζουν τη λέξη τους με ένα ήχο [k] — με εξαίρεση τα πορτογαλικά και τα κοντινά τους γαλικιανά, που λένε _gravata_ σαν εμάς.

Πλάκα έχει που ο δικός μας ο _κράβ(β)ατος_ έδωσε στα λατινικά _grabatus_. Προσοχή, λοιπόν, αν δείτε στα λατινικά _grabatus_, είναι ψευδόφιλο.


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2011)

nickel said:


> Πλάκα έχει που ο δικός μας ο _κράβ(β)ατος_ έδωσε στα λατινικά _grabatus_. Προσοχή, λοιπόν, αν δείτε στα λατινικά _grabatus_, είναι ψευδόφιλο.



Κοιμάται με τη γραβάτα, όπως λέμε κοιμάται με τα τσαρούχια;


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 12, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ δόκτορα, κι εγώ και όλο μου το σόι!


----------



## pidyo (Dec 12, 2011)

Για την επιγραφική τεκμηρίωση της θεωρίας της ιρανικής προέλευσης (τα κείμενα των δύο πινακίδων και εδώ και εδώ), δεν θα έπαιρνα κι όρκο. Θα το ψάξω σε δυο τρεις μέρες (που θα προλάβω να αναπνεύσω).


----------



## Zazula (Dec 12, 2011)

nickel said:


> Πλάκα έχει που ο δικός μας ο _κράβ(β)ατος_ έδωσε στα λατινικά _grabatus_. Προσοχή, λοιπόν, αν δείτε στα λατινικά _grabatus_, είναι ψευδόφιλο.


Ψευδόφιλο που δίνει λαβή για πλάκες είναι το ρωσικό кроватку (προφ. _κραβάτκου_) "κρεβατάκι" και το ουκρανικό краватку (προφ. ομοίως) "γραβάτα".


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 12, 2011)

Μερσί!

Μια και δεν με διακρίνει η σωφροσύνη του π2, θα πω ότι εμένα η θεωρία της ιρανικής προέλευσης μου φαίνεται μεγάλη μούφα βασιζόμενη σε πορτοκάλειες υποθέσεις! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2011)

Εδώ πάντως υπάρχει ολόκληρη εργασία ενός Κροάτη ιστορικού στα αγγλικά για τις πινακίδες (βασικά, αναμασήματα των περιεχομένων τους, αναδημοσιεύσεις δημοσιεύσεων και διάφορες σάλτσες).


----------



## 666 (Dec 13, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> Ευχαριστώ πολύ δόκτορα, κι εγώ και όλο μου το σόι!



ditto :)


----------



## pidyo (Dec 13, 2011)

Εχμ, την εργασία αυτή διάβασα και μου μπήκαν ψύλλοι στ' αυτιά. Το όνομα προδήλως παραπέμπει στο εθνικό των Κροατών, λέει, και αφού έχει Ιρανικό πατρώνυμο ο Χορόαθος, οι Κροάτες είναι ιρανικό φύλο. 

Σα να λέμε, βρίσκει κάποιος ένα επιτύμβιο μιας Helen Richardson στην Πενσυλβάνια και συμπεραίνει ότι οι Έλληνες είναι απόγονοι του Ριχάρδου του Λεοντόκαρδου.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 13, 2011)

Να προσθέσω στα περί Χαρβάτηδων (ωραίο, δεν το είχα σκεφτεί) ότι οι Κροάτες είναι το δεύτερο γιουγκοσλάβικο εθνικό που δίνει οικογενειακά επίθετα μετά τους Βοσνιάκους/Μποσνιάκους/Μποσινάκηδες ( ; ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2012)

Διόρθωσα στο αρχικό κείμενο την ημερομηνία ένταξης στην ΕΕ: Σύμφωνα με τη wiki, θα είναι η 1η Ιουλίου 2013.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 11, 2012)

Ακόμα να σχολιάσει ο dharvatis. :)

Εδιτ: ξαναδιάβασα το νήμα, είμαι ζώον.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 11, 2012)

:-D :-D :-D
(είχα βάλει και έτερο Χαρβάτη να σχολιάσει :-D )


----------



## Themis (Jun 11, 2012)

Δηλαδή ο dharvatis είναι κατά βάθος κροάτης ουστάσι παπιστής; :scared::scared::scared:


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 11, 2012)

Ε όχι και παπιστής! Πώς μιλάτε έτσι σε έναν ορθόδοξο πασταφαριανό! :-D :-D


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2012)

Κροατικές γραβάτες σήμερα στο ιστολόγιο του Νίκου Σαραντάκου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2013)

Η Κροατία γίνεται από αύριο η 28η χώρα μέλος της ΕΕ.


----------



## sarant (Jun 30, 2013)

pidyo said:


> Να προσθέσω στα περί Χαρβάτηδων (ωραίο, δεν το είχα σκεφτεί) ότι οι Κροάτες είναι το δεύτερο γιουγκοσλάβικο εθνικό που δίνει οικογενειακά επίθετα μετά τους Βοσνιάκους/Μποσνιάκους/Μποσινάκηδες ( ; ).



Τώρα το είδα αυτό -υπάρχει επίθετο Σέρβος, όμως. Ήξερα μία.


----------



## Earion (Jun 30, 2013)

Αν είν' έτσι, να θυμηθούμε και το πολύ πιο συχνό επίθετο *Σκλαβούνος*. (Εθνώνυμο που περιλαμβάνει σαν ομπρέλα τους κατοίκους των δαλματικών ακτών, υπό την πολιτιστική επιρροή της Βενετίας και τη θρησκευτική επιρροή της Καθολικής Εκκλησίας, αλλά και τους κατοίκους της μεσογειακής, ορθόδοξης Σλαβονίας).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2013)

Σκλαβούνος και Σκλαβηνός δεν είναι το ίδιο ετυμολογικά;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2013)

sarant said:


> Τώρα το είδα αυτό -υπάρχει επίθετο Σέρβος, όμως. Ήξερα μία.


Εγώ ξέρω ακόμα. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2013)

Το Σέρβος θα μπορούσε να προέρχεται επίσης από τα Σέρβια ή από παραφθορά του Ζερβός, όχι;


----------



## Earion (Jul 1, 2013)

Σκλαβούνοι, Σλαβούνοι, Σλοβιάνοι, Σλοβένοι, Σκλαβηνοί, κ.ά. έχουν κοινή προέλευση από το ίδιο εθνωνύμιο, αλλά πολύ πολύ πολύ πίσω στο χρόνο. :)

Όσο για το *Σέρβος *(και το ανάλογό του *Βούλγαρης*) μπορεί να σημαίνουν κι άλλα πράγματα κι όχι κατ' ανάγκην ό,τι καταλαβαίνει κανείς σήμερα, με την ύπαρξη εθνικών κρατών.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2013)

Τα Βούλγαρος / Βούλγαρης (κ. Βουλγαρίδης κττ) από το μεσαιωνικό _βούλγαρης _"βυρσοδέψης, επεξεργαστής ή πωλητής δέρματος" που δήλωσε και το έθνος των Βουλγάρων ως παραγωγών και εξαγωγέων δέρματος. (Χ.Π. Συμεωνίδης, _Εισαγωγή στην ελληνική ονοματολογία_, Θεσσαλονίκη 1992) Τη σύνδεση με το εθνικό δεν τη θεωρεί δεδομένη το ΛΝΕΓ.


----------



## Earion (Jul 1, 2013)

Ζάζουλα, με εκπλήσσει αυτή η ερμηνεία. Δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι γνωρίζω τη βιβλιογραφία, αλλά τέτοια άποψη πρώτη φορά την ακούω. Και, χωρίς να έχω ειδική γνώση, τολμώ να πω ότι έχει μεγάλα κενά. 

Ανατρέχω στον Συμεωνίδη, όχι στο έργο που παραπέμπεις, γιατί δεν το έχω, αλλά στο μεγάλο δίτομο λεξικό του των οικωνυμίων. Στον πρώτο τόμο, σ. 375, έχει τα λήμματα *Βουλγαρέλι*, *Βουλγαρινή*, *Βουλγάρ-κιοϊ*, και *Βουλγάρω*, το [< Βουλγάρω, Κισσάμου Χανίων]. Συνδυάζοντας και συνοψίζοντας, η άποψή του είναι ότι: Το ελληνικό μεσαιωνικό _Βούλγαρος _ή _Βούργαρος _προέρχεται από ένα κοινό όνομα _βούλγαρος _/ _βούργαρος_, κι αυτό από ένα επαγγελματικό _βουλγάρης_ [sic], _βούλγαρης _(στην Κύπρο _βούλκαρης_), που σημαίνει τον επεξεργαστή δέρματος, βυρσοδέψη, ή έμπορο δέρματος ή δερμάτινων ειδών. Αυτό δε το ετυμολογεί από το μεσαιωνικό και νεοελληνικό _βούλγα_, _η _«δέρμα, δερμάτινος σάκος κλπ.». Κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο εξηγεί την ύπαρξη τοπωνυμίου _Βουλγαρική_, όπως ονομάζεται «μια μικρή λίμνη στο κέντρο της Δράμας, όπου μέχρι πριν λίγα χρόνια εμβάπτιζαν τα δέρματά τους οι βυρσοδέψες ενός βυρσοδεψείου κτισμένου σε μια γωνιά της λίμνης», καθώς και άλλου τοπωνυμίου _Βουλγαρινή_, στην Αγιά Λάρισας.

Πρώτα πρώτα έχω να πω ότι το εθνωνύμιο των Βουλγάρων ήρθε από την Κεντρική Ασία, από τη στέπα, και το έφεραν προτού έρθουν σε επαφή με ελληνόφωνους πληθυσμούς. Άλλωστε ένας κλάδος των Βουλγάρων έχει μείνει στο Βόλγα, και αρκετά ιστορικά στοιχεία συνδέουν διαχρονικά διάφορους συγγενικούς πληθυσμούς με παρεμφερή ονόματα, που βρέθηκαν και βρίσκονται έξω από την επιρροή των ελληνικών. Δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι δεν έχει συμβεί στην ιστορία λαοί να υιοθετούν ως εθνώνυμο λέξη που να προέρχεται από ξένη γλώσσα και άλλο λαό, αλλά αυτό πρόδηλα δεν μπορεί να έχει συμβεί στην περίπτωση των Βουλγάρων.

Κανονικά η συζήτηση θα έληγε εδώ. Αλλά για να το ψάξω παραπέρα, αναζήτησα την αρχή του συλλογισμού του Συμεωνίδη. Λήμμα _βούλγα _δεν υπάρχει ούτε στο Μεσαιωνικό του Κριαρά, ούτε στο Ιστορικό της Ακαδημίας, αλλά το παραβλέπω αυτό, γιατί μπορεί να βρέθηκε σε κάποια διάλεκτο. Και να δεχτώ επίσης ότι _βούλγαρης _είναι το επαγγελματικό. Αλλά το λεξικό της Ακαδημίας σημειώνει ότι το *Βούργαρος *έχει δεύτερη σημασία «μεταφ. άνθρωπος αγροίκος, βάρβαρος, απολίτιστος ή ισχυρογνώμων, πείσμων», που είναι προφανές ότι είναι υστερογενές, οφειλόμενο στις ιστορικές περιπέτειες, και τρίτη και τέταρτη κ.ο.κ. σημασία: όνομα ποιμενικού κυνός, είδος θαλασσίου οστράκου, το πτηνόν μελισσουργός ή μελισσοφάγος (και σημείωσε ότι δεν υπάρχει λήμμα Βού-*λ*-γαρος).

Αν λοιπόν η σημασία επεκτάθηκε σε άλλα άσχετα με το εθνώνυμο πράγματα, γιατί να μην επινοήσω κι εγώ τη δική μου εξήγηση ότι κάπως έτσι μπορεί να ονομάστηκε και η λίμνη Βουλγαρική στη Δράμα και το χωριό Βουλγαρινή (που, ας έχουμε υπόψη μας, δεν είναι κατ' ανάγκη το ίδιο πράμα); Και πάντως η εξίσωση Βούλγαρος (λαός) = κατασκευαστής δερμάτων, η στενή δηλαδή σύνδεση του λαού με το επάγγελμα, μένει να αποδειχθεί. Γιατί εγώ γνωρίζω φερειπείν ότι, στη διάρκεια της Τουρκοκρατίας τουλάχιστον, όταν επικρατούσε μια νοοτροπία κατανομής επαγγελμάτων και απασχόλησης με βάση εθνοτική καταγωγή, τότε δηλαδή που έμπορος = Έλληνας, και ένοπλος = Α(λ/ρ)βανίτης, και σιδεράς = Γύφτος, ο Βούλγαρος ήταν κατεξοχήν ο περβολάρης, ο κηπουρός ή ο γαλατάς (γιαουρτάς κλπ.).

Για να επιστρέψω στη Βουλγαρική της Δράμας (απ' όπου νομίζω ότι ξεκίνησε και η σκέψη του Συμεωνίδη): μήπως ο σκοπός του ήταν να συνδέσει το όνομα της λίμνη με το δερμάτινο σάκο ακριβώς για να το αποσυνδέσει από τους Βουλγάρους;


----------



## bernardina (Jul 1, 2013)

Bulgaria (n.) 
Medieval Latin, from Bulgari "Bulgarians," perhaps literally "the men from the Bolg," the River Volga, upon whose banks they lived until 6c. But the people's name for themselves in Old Bulgarian was Blugarinu, according to OED, which suggests a different origin. In other sources [e.g. Room], the name is said to be ultimately from Turkic bulga "mixed," in reference to the nature of this people of Turko-Finnish extraction but Slavic language.


Bulgars
The Bulgars (also Bolgars, Bulghars, Proto-Bulgarians,[1] Huno-Bulgars[2]) were a semi-nomadic people who flourished in the Pontic Steppe and the Volga basin in the 7th century. Ethnically, the Bulgars are thought to have been Oghur Turkic,...with Scytho-Sarmatian... and Sarmatian-Alan...elements. There is a discussion whether these Sarmatian elements in the cultural characteristics of the Proto-Bulgars are based on Sarmatized Turks or Turkicized Sarmatians. [18] They had also enveloped other ethnic groups by their migration westwards across the Eurasian steppe.[19][20]
Originating as nomadic equestrians of Central Asia, they became sedentary during the 7th century, establishing the polity (khanate) of Old Great Bulgaria in the Pontic steppe. However it was absorbed by the Khazar Empire in 668 AD. In 680 AD Khan Asparukh conquered Scythia Minor, opening access to Moesia, and established the First Bulgarian Empire, which was however slavicized by the 10th century. Another state called Volga Bulgaria was established on the middle Volga circa 670 AD. Volga Bulgars preserved their national identity well into the 13th century by repelling the first Mongol attacks in 1223. But they were eventually subdued, and their capital Bolghar city became one of major cities of the Mongol Golden Horde. Later, the Volga Bulgars adopted the Kipchak language (with some or no Kipchak admixture) and became the Volga Tatars of the Khanate of Kazan and later modern Tatarstan.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2013)

Χμφμφγφμμ, εσύ είπες στο #24 ότι το _Βούλγαρης _μπορεί να σημαίνει και άλλα πράγματα, εγώ έβαλα τεκμηρίωση για το σχόλιό σου αυτό — και τώρα μ' αναγκάζεις να αντιγράφω κι απ' το ΛΝΕΓ (2012):
_Βούλγαρος_, αβεβ. ετύμου. Κατά την επικρατέστερη άποψη, το όνομα _Βούλγαροι _(σε πληθ. και ως _Βουργάριοι_) προέρχεται από το λατ. burgarii «φρουροί, φύλακες πύργων» < burgus «μικρό φρούριο, πύργος», ίσως εξαιτίας του ότι οι πρώτοι κάτοικοι της περιοχής χρησιμοποιήθηκαν ως φύλακες των συνόρων μετά την επιδρομή των Ούννων. Η μεταβολή του ονόματος σε _Βούλγαροι _(αντί _Βούργαροι_), αν δεν οφείλεται σε ανομοίωση, ίσως ανάγεται στην αρχ. γερμ. λ. bulgha «ανάμειξη», την οποία χρησιμοποιούσαν οι Γότθοι για τους Βουλγάρους, επειδή προέρχονταν από επιμιξία των ντόπιων λαών με τους εισβολείς Ούννους. Έχει ακόμα προταθεί η προέλευση από το μεσν. _βούλγα _«δερμάτινη τσάντα» (λατ. bulga), οπότε η λ. _Βούλγαρος _(και μεσν. _Βούρκαρης_, _Βουρκάρηδες_) θα δήλωνε τους «παραγωγούς (ή εμπόρους) δερμάτων».​


----------



## Earion (Jul 1, 2013)

Καλέ μου Ζάζουλα, δεν ήθελα να σε βάλω σε τέτοιο κόπο mg: :)

Αλλά θα το βλέπεις και μόνος σου, φαντάζομαι, ότι δεν μπορεί να ευσταθούν ως ετυμολογική βάση ούτε οι αμάρτυροι *_βουργάριοι _ούτε η _βούλγα_. Δεν είναι σωστό για το επιστημολογικό κύρος ενός έγκυρου λεξικού να ανασκάπτει ξεπερασμένες θεωρίες, ούτε να τις παραθέτει ελαφρά τη καρδία ωσάν αν είχαν την ίδια βαρύτητα.

Κατά τα λοιπά, ναι, το Βούλγαρης (πρόσθεσε και το *Βούλγαρις*) μπορεί να σημαίνει και άλλα πράγματα, όπως είπαμε, από γιαουρτάς μέχρι μελισσοφάγος!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2013)

Μα δεν πρόσεξες ότι το ΛΝΕΓ δεν αναφέρει καμία από τις ετυμολογίες των άλλων πηγών και τις δικές του δεν τις μνημονεύουν οι άλλες πηγές; Στο λήμμα _Bulgars _η βίκι γράφει: «The name _Bulgar is derived from the Turkic verb bulğa ("to mix", "shake, "stir") and its derivative bulgak ("revolt", "disorder") by most authorities. A minority hypothesis derives it from bel gur ("five clans")_». Αλλά και πάλι, η βίκι δεν αρκεί για να στοιχειοθετηθεί εγκυρότητα. Χρειαζόμαστε κι άλλες πηγές, λοιπόν.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2013)

Ας προσθέσουμε και τον Κριαρά:*Βούλγαρος* ο· _Βόλγαρος· Βούργαρος· Βούρκαρος. __Βούλγαρος: __

(Ερμον. Γ 238), (Χρον. Μορ. H 1215).

_​_[<τουρκ.Bulğar (Mor. II 104· για τη λ. βλ. αυτ. 100-6). Ο τ. Βούργ‑ και σήμ. Ο τ. Βούρκ‑ και σήμ. κυπρ. Η λ. τον 5. αι. (DGE, λ. ‑οι) και σήμ.]_​


----------



## bernardina (Jul 1, 2013)

Συνεκρότουν (οι Βούλγαροι) ορδάς (μεγάλας ομάδας) τας οποίας εκυβέρνα δεσποτικώς ο αρχηγός των ονομαζόμενος χαν, μπογιάρ ή μπολγιάρ (αι τελευταίαι αυταί λέξεις εσήμαινον ευγενής). Κατά τινα εκδοχήν, η ονομασία Βούλγαροι προέρχεται από αυτάς, ενώ άλλοι διατείνονται ότι ωνομάσθησαν ούτω από τον ποταμόν Βόλγαν γύρω από τον οποίον είχαν εγκατασταθή επί μακρόν πριν ακόμη κατέλθουν εις την Ελληνικήν χερσόνησον...

Τάδε λέγει Ήλιος και τα περί Βόλγα επαναλαμβάνει και ο Πάπυρος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2013)

Ποιο καλό παιδί θα φτιάξει ένα άλλο νήμα, με τίτλο «Η χώρα με τα λιοντάρια στον θυρεό» και θα πετάξει αυτό εδώ το σχόλιο όπου δει;


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 10, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Να προσθέσω στα περί Χαρβάτηδων (ωραίο, δεν το είχα σκεφτεί) ότι οι Κροάτες είναι το δεύτερο γιουγκοσλάβικο εθνικό που δίνει οικογενειακά επίθετα μετά τους Βοσνιάκους/Μποσνιάκους/Μποσινάκηδες ( ; ).


Ώπα, και οι φρυγανιές εκ Βοσνίας, λοιπόν;


----------

